# Garantie spéciale IPAD, ça vaut le coup?



## mebi (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour ,

Je souhaitais avoir votre avis sur une question. 

Je souhaite offrir un ipad 16GO+3G ou 32GO+3G pour un anniversaire.

En me rendant à la fnac, il m'a été proposé la garantie spéciale ipad de 2 ans au tarif de 129 euros ou 159 euros selon le modèle. D'après le vendeur, quoi qu'il arrive à l'ipad (panne, bris, chute...) l'ipad est remplacé à neuf par un ipad de même version ou de version supérieure.

Ca m'a semblé un peu trop beau pour être vrai.  J'ai donc souhaité prendre mon temps pour vérifier cette information, en naviguant sur le net.

J'y ai trouvé pas mal de personnes très embarrassées d'avoir fait tomber leur iphone, et cherchant à le reparer comme ils peuvent, mais je n'ai vu personne se vanter d'en avoir un tout neuf en échange...

Certes, ces témoignages concernaient plutôt des iphones cassés, et non des ipads. Mais j'imagine que le problème doit être à peu près le même.

Du coup, je me suis dis :
- soit ces personnes se retrouvent en difficulté faute de n'avoir pas souscrit à une garantie
- soit elles ont bien souscrit à une garantie mais elle ne fonctionne pas facilement

Du coup, j'ai cherché sur le site de la fnac un exemplaire de cette fameuse garantie "spéciale ipad" afin de savoir vraiment de quoi il retourne.

Elle est présentée comme suit :

Une protection *en cas de bris ou chocs accidentels : réparation ou indemnisation de la tablette *pendant 24 mois à compter de la date dachat (voir conditions)

Et en allant sur ces conditions... c'est tout de suite beaucoup plus nuancé!

http://multimedia.fn...curite_iPad.pdf

J'ai lu attentivement le contrat et j'ai comme l'impression que le son de cloche est très différent à l'arrivée.

Faire jouer la garantie ne semble pas évident. Il y a tellement de conditions!

Et même si on y arrive, le contrat ne garantie pas du tout d'avoir un ipad neuf en remplacement!

Il est question "dun appareil neuf équivalent « iso-fonctionnel » cest-à-dire
possédant au minimum les mêmes caractéristiques techniques principales (à lexception des caractéristiques de poids, de taille, de coloris, de revêtement, de graphisme ou de design)"

bref... cette garantie a un coup certain, mais vaut elle le coup?

D'après le vendeur de la fnac, en cas de chute, il suffit de dire "quelqu'un m'a poussé" et HOP!, sans poser de question, on nous en donne un tout neuf... Ce n'est pas le premier vendeur qui me dit ça et je voudrais votre avis sur la question s'il vous plait.

MERCI PAR AVANCE.


----------



## personnal (24 Novembre 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, je l'avais pris pour un mac pro 13 pouces.

Mon petit a rentré dans le lecteur DVD deux DVD en même temps et l'a cassé.

J'ai fait jouer la garantie echange, j'ai eu un bon de la valeur de la machine à neuf.

pour info, je l'ai pris pour mon i pad.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2010)

mebi a dit:


> bref... cette garantie a un *coup* certain, mais vaut elle le *coup*?


Dommage tu avais presque bon 



mebi a dit:


> D'après le vendeur de la fnac, en cas de chute, il suffit de dire "quelqu'un m'a poussé" et HOP!, sans poser de question, on nous en donne un tout neuf... Ce n'est pas le premier vendeur qui me dit ça et je voudrais votre avis sur la question s'il vous plait.


Le pb c'est que le vendeur te dit ça Mais ça n'est pas à lui que tu auras à faire en cas de problème Et en cas de problème, c'est le contrat qui va s'appliquer à la lettre et comme tu l'as lu tu as vu le nombre impressionnant de conditions !

Recherche sur Macgé, il y a un long fil sur l'application de la garantie étendue avec la Fnac


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2010)

Franchement, les garanties FNAC ne valent rien.

J'ai plusieurs personnes que je connais qui n'ont jamais pu les faire fonctionner alors qu'elle pensait être dans leur bon droit.

En gros, il faut faire attention à la formulation des circonstances qui ont amené à la panne ou le vole.

Une vraie garantie chez Apple au besoin c'est toujours mieux, mais ça couvre moins de choses sur le papier, mais elle, elle est réaliste au moins. Elle ne fait pas miroiter des garanties qui ne s'appliqueront jamais.


----------

